# what are your 2010 MFs?



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2009)

In order to update the  TUG MFs database     We need the mfs for your marriott TSs.

Please list the following: 
Resort / Year
Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve
Tax
Miscellaneous
Total

Thanks


PS to DaveM   If you get this info some other way, feel free to close this thread.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 17, 2009)

Resort / Year-- NCV -- 2010
Unit Size-- 2 bd
Operating Fee-- 704.80
Reserve-- 156.92
Tax- 158
Miscellaneous-- None ( optional $10 ARDA) 
Total- 1,019.72

This is without the $10 ARDA contribution which I certainly will not be paying.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bill - I think season is also required as the fees can be different for different seasons (especially in Florida)

Resort / Year: Grande Vista MGR-2010
Unit Size: 2BR Gold
Operating Fee: $581.15
Reserve: $193.22
Tax: $110.36
Miscellaneous: $32 (Owner Services Fee + Club Fee)
Total: $916.73

---------------------------
Resort / Year: Harbour Lake MHZ-2010
Unit Size: 2BR Gold
Operating Fee: $629.84
Reserve: $193
Tax: $89.90
Miscellaneous:
Total: $912.74

These are still estimated and haven't been voted on (no bill yet). Though I find these never change when billed.


----------



## WINSLOW (Oct 17, 2009)

This is for St Kitts, don't have St Thomas or Aruba yet.  Didn't know I had this one till I saw this thread and looked on MVC online. 

Resort / Year  St. Kitts Beach Club 2010
Unit Size   3 bedroom Platinum
Operating Fee   1515.39
Reserve   284.82
Tax   26.43
Miscellaneous   (optional $10 ARDA) 
Total  1853.07


Don't know why it has taxes twice on my bill?

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2010 Property Tax Fee  2010-01-22  26.43 
2010 Property Tax Fee  2010-01-22  26.43 
2010 Reserve Fee  2010-01-22  284.82 
2010 Operating Fee  2010-01-22  1515.39 
Total Charges   $1853.07


----------



## potchak (Oct 17, 2009)

Resort- Timberlodge EOY Plat summer
Unit size- 2bd lo
 	 2010 Reserve Fee  	$128.35  	 
	2010 Operating Fee 	$369.71 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	$498.06 

Taxes are separate and are about $150/yr give or take.


----------



## RustyS (Oct 19, 2009)

*Streamside at Vail - Evergreen Building*

This is from the September mailing and includes the 2009 values for comparison.  Minor increase from last year, much of which is into reserves.


Resort / Year
Streamside - Evergreen / 2010 (2009)

Unit Size
2BR 2BA

Operating Fee
842.55 (863.33)

Reserve
274.96 (245.50)

Tax
50.56 (37.49)

Miscellaneous
0 (0)

Total
1,168.07 (1,146.32)


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 19, 2009)

MSW Summit Watch

2 bedroom 2010 $1078.02 total - includes property tax of 58.47 - (estimated) all seasons pay the same.

Increase of 3%


----------



## maggie mae (Oct 21, 2009)

Bill,

Not to be critical but rather just to be informed, why will you NOT be paying the ARDA fees? I always thought of ARDA as being representative of the t/s owners interests. Am I wrong here? 

maggie mae


----------



## Darlene (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't gotten mine yet.  Aren't they due in January?
Darlene


----------



## rsackett (Oct 23, 2009)

Manor Club (MMC) 2 bedroom, Platinum

$928.00 

Fiscal Year Description.....Amount Due 
2010 Property Tax Fee..........62.94 
2010 Reserve Fee...............137.00 
2010 Operating Fee............728.06 
Total Charges...................$928.00 

4.3% increase!

Ray


----------



## Stefa (Oct 23, 2009)

maggie mae said:


> Bill,
> 
> Not to be critical but rather just to be informed, why will you NOT be paying the ARDA fees? I always thought of ARDA as being representative of the t/s owners interests. Am I wrong here?
> 
> maggie mae



Doesn't the "D" in ARDA stand for Devoloper?   I also don't give them any money.


----------



## ajlm33 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Aruba Surf Club 3 bedroom 2010 MF*

Here's my data for the Surf Club for 2010 and 2009 (3 bedroom):

2010 Operating Fee 1,344.47
2010 Replacement Reserve 307.23
This Year's total 1,651.70

2009 Operating Fee 1,471.86
2009 Replacement Reserve 198.63
Last Year's total 1,670.49

A 1.14% decrease....


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 23, 2009)

Frenchman's Cove, St. Thomas, 2010, 2br Gold:  $1,199.73 up from last year's $1,134.48...

$1,008.94 operating and $190.79 reserve


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 23, 2009)

Surf Club for 2010 and 2009 (2 bedroom):

2010 TOTAL 1,237.64

2009 TOTAL 1244.64

.5% DECREASE!!

In my 8yrs + of Marriott TSing this is a first for me, a reduction in MFs.


----------



## mightywyrm (Oct 27, 2009)

Resort / Year  
Shadow Ridge / 2010

Unit Size  
2BR / 2BA

Operating Fee   $773.39
Reserve   $154
Tax   $149.08
Miscellaneous   $0
Total   $1,076.47


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 27, 2009)

mightywyrm said:


> Resort / Year
> Shadow Ridge / 2010
> 
> Unit Size
> ...



I received my property tax bill from Riverside County for 2010 recently and it equals $178.38 for the year (can pay in 2 installments).  We bought resale in 2008 and paid about $11,000 for platinum week including closing costs.  I'm surprised your taxes are lower, but I'm sure they are all over the place.

I'm happy that the MF only increased $20 over last year.  Hope my 2 Barony weeks come in that low.


----------



## rsackett (Oct 29, 2009)

Marriott Harbour Point, Hilton Head SC

2 BR, 2 BA, fixed week 32, 2010

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2010 Property Tax Fee  2010-01-11  56.22 
2010 Reserve Fee  2010-01-11  93.94 
2010 Reserve Fee  2010-01-11  214.09 
2010 Operating Fee  2010-01-11  632.59 
Total Charges   $996.84 


This info was copied from vacationclub.com web site.  I think the reserve fee of $93.94 is a loan repayment, but I am not sure.

Ray


----------



## Andmilair (Oct 30, 2009)

Crystal Shores 2 bedroom, Gold Season, Gulf Side

Total Charges - $1,209 

2010 Operating Fee - $1,175
2010 Developer Subsidy - $(307) 
2010 Property Tax Fee - $183 
2010 Reserve Fee - $158


----------



## dwmantz (Oct 30, 2009)

*Fairway Villas at Seaview*

Fairway Villas - NJ

2010 Property Tax Fee 	2010-01-22 	86.04
2010 Reserve Fee 	        2010-01-22 	201.29
2010 Operating Fee 	        2010-01-22 	685.67
Total Charges 	  	                              $973.00


----------



## Bee (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club*

MKW/2010
2 Bedroom
Operating Fee:  1212.05
Reserve:  $297.80
Property Taxes: $126.22
Special Assessment: $95.41
Total:  $1,731.48

The total fee is one penny less than last year.:hysterical:


----------



## m61376 (Oct 31, 2009)

Are there any major rises in MF's this year? It appears to me that the fees being reported are either slightly less or slightly more, but I haven read any reports of any major increases.

OTOH, if you read on the Starwood Board, it has been a bloodbath, with huge increases in fees even in this economy, despite cuts in services, reportedly due at least in part to delinquencies/foreclosures.

It is nice to see that Marriott has managed to curtail costs and is reflective of the economic situation surrounding everyone. I hope that portends well for the future.


----------



## ecm500 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Frenchman's Cove*

Frenchman's Cove, 3 BR Gold:

2009 = $1,295.57

2010 Operating  1,623.79
2010 Reserve       246.59
2010 Subsidy      (319.81)

2010 TOTAL:    $1,550.57

I'm a little stunned, frankly - this is almost a 20% increase from 2009.  Maybe they're hitting the 3BR's with larger increases but I plan to call just to understand this better.

Ellen


----------



## jimf41 (Oct 31, 2009)

ecm500 said:


> Frenchman's Cove, 3 BR Gold:
> 
> 2009 = $1,295.57
> 
> ...



I don't understand the increase difference between a 2bdrm and a 3bdrm at the same resort either. This has never happened to me at MPB where I own both a 2bdrm and a 3bdrm. The increases have always been the same percentage wise.

Not to rain on your parade any further but they haven't settled the tax bill at MFC yet. I'm guessing around $150-200 per unit per year when they get around to it but so far that leaves me with a back tax bill of about $1600 and counting. When I asked the sales rep about MF's at MFC he said they'd be comparable to Aruba. So far that's pretty accurate if you add a little extra for taxes at MFC.


----------



## ecm500 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Frenchman's Cove*

Starting to understand this a little more - it seems the operating fee is basically unchanged while the reserve went up and the subsidy went down.  Here's the line-by-line, but for the life of me I can't get it to space well:

                              2009           2010          Variance
Operating Fee           1622.06      1623.79        0.11%
Replacement Resrv     169.65        246.59        45.35%
Developer Subsidy     (496.14)      (319.81)      (35.54%)

TOTAL:                    1295.57       1550.57        19.68%


Looking through my paperwork now about any guidance regarding developer subsidies - it looks like it went up from 2008 to 2009, then this 35% drop for 2010.

Ellen


----------



## Davey54321 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Fairway Villas went up 8% from 2009 to 2010*

 :annoyed: :annoyed: Here's the breakdown from 2008 to 2010:
Fairway Villas - NJ

2010 Property Tax Fee 2010-01-22 86.04
2010 Reserve Fee 2010-01-22 201.29
2010 Operating Fee 2010-01-22 685.67
Total Charges $973.00
:annoyed:  :annoyed: 

2009 Property Tax Fee 65.49
2009 Reserve Fee 186.00
2008 Operating Fee 649.65
Total Charges $900.69

2008 Property Tax Fee 69.28
2008 Reserve Fee 155.00
2008 Operating Fee 649.65
Total Charges $873.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 1, 2009)

EZ-ED said:


> MSW Summit Watch
> 
> 2 bedroom 2010 $1078.02 total - includes property tax of 58.47 - (estimated) all seasons pay the same.
> 
> Increase of 3%



I paid this week and my bill was slightly different than the above.
2010 Operating Fee             $ 772.93
2010 Replacement Reserve    $ 242.73
2010 Property Tax Fee         $ 61.33

Total for Summit Watch        $ 1,076.99


----------



## LSUtiger (Nov 2, 2009)

*KBC one bedroom Oceanfront*

Kauai Beach Club KA*0932*05 Special Assessment Fee $86.74 
Kauai Beach Club KA*0932*05 Property Tax Fee $114.74 
Kauai Beach Club KA*0932*05 Reserve Fee $270.72 
Kauai Beach Club KA*0932*05 Operating Fee $1101.87 
Kauai Beach Club KA*0932*05 ARDA-PAC $10.00 

This is one of multiple units.


----------



## LSUtiger (Nov 2, 2009)

*ARDA fee*

This ARDA fee is a good thing or bad? Mine was $10 per unit. Is that just a suggestion or mandatory or what is the deal. 
Thanks


----------



## kjd (Nov 2, 2009)

Some folks here think it's a good idea to belong.  They have their reasons.  Some of their reasons make good sense such as protecting the TS industry in general from bad legislation.  

Personally, I think it's worthless to join and I don't join with any of my four units.  Let's face it.  ARDA is a trade association and when there are legislative issues between owners and developers, they will be on the other side.  As a former lobbyist I've seen it too many times wiith trade associations to believe otherwise.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 2, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> I paid this week and my bill was slightly different than the above.
> 2010 Operating Fee             $ 772.93
> 2010 Replacement Reserve    $ 242.73
> 2010 Property Tax Fee         $ 61.33
> ...


I just found my paperwork for the proposed MF for 2010 and it matches the amount posted by EZ-ED. The final approved MF is $1,076.99.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 2, 2009)

*MOC/MMO Up 4.3%*

I don't know if these have officially been released yet, but here is what I found out. Sorry, don't have the breakdown for taxes, etc. yet.  I'll update later, if someone doesn't beat me to it...

Molokai, Lanai & Maui Towers
1Bdrm $1538.81
2Bdrm $1692.70​ 
Lahaina & Napili Towers 
2Bdrm $1896.49
3Bdrm $2275.79


----------



## GregT (Nov 2, 2009)

Gary,

I've not gotten a MOC/MMO/MM1 invoice yet, but I'd be pleasantly surprised if that holds up.

I paid $2,181 last year for my 3BR - if it's $2,275, that's better than I expected, considering the property tax questions for Maui. 

Thanks very much (and I hope you're right!)

Greg


----------



## littlestar (Nov 3, 2009)

*Marriott Horizons Branson*

Resort / Year:   Marriott Horizons Branson Gold 2010
Unit Size:         2 Bedroom
Operating Fee:  $605.89
Reserve:          $155.00
Tax:                $ 22.11  

Total:              $783.00


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 3, 2009)

*ARDA fee*

Not a big fan of paying the ARDA fee, however we do pay it on one unit, but not the others. 

We haven't gotten our Marriott - Monarch bills yet,.


----------



## AMJ (Nov 6, 2009)

Marriott OceanWatch

2010 Property Tax Fee 	   $55.00
2010 Reserve Fee 	         $168.00
2010 Operating Fee 	         $706.00
Total Charges 	  	         $929.00

Joyce


----------



## GregT (Nov 7, 2009)

*MOC -- Lahaina Towers*

Here's the MFs for my unit (a 3BR):

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2010 Reserve Fee  2010-01-08  197.13 
2010 Property Tax Fee  2010-01-08  388.25 
2010 Operating Fee  2010-01-08  1690.42 
Total Charges   $2275.80 


Reserve fee was $181 in 2009, so 10% increase
Property taxes were $161 in 2009, so almost 250% increase
Operating fee was $1,838 in 2009, so 8% decrease

Very interesting that they decreased the Operating fee, I'm happy to see it, and hope it is sustainable.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wish I knew the answer.  We haven't gotten our bill yet, and I cannot access it online yet.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 7, 2009)

Deleted by PHILL12


----------



## littlestar (Nov 7, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Resort / Year:   Marriott Horizons Branson Gold 2010
> Unit Size:         2 Bedroom
> Operating Fee:  $605.89
> Reserve:          $155.00
> ...



*UPDATE* - it's different than the above proposed budget. Here's the actual budget I got in the mail today to vote on:

Operating Fee:  $591.89
Reserve:  $160.00
Tax:  $22.11

Total:  $774.00


----------



## potchak (Nov 8, 2009)

EOY Waiohai 2 bd Island View:
WI*7202*18  	 2010 Reserve Fee  	2010-01-18  	$71.73  	 
  	WI*7202*18 	2010 Property Tax Fee 	2010-01-18 $83.03 	 
  	WI*7202*18 	2010 Operating Fee 	2010-01-18 $582.07 	 

  	Total amount 	  	  	$736.83


----------



## pharmgirl (Nov 8, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> I don't know if these have officially been released yet, but here is what I found out. Sorry, don't have the breakdown for taxes, etc. yet.  I'll update later, if someone doesn't beat me to it...
> 
> Molokai, Lanai & Maui Towers
> 1Bdrm $1538.81
> ...



Are the taxes broken out?  Heard there was a huge increase in Maui taxes for timeshares this year


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Notices are posted on both Barony's and SurfWatch's my-vacationclub.com pages that dues statements will be released the week of Dec 14th.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 8, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Notices are posted on both Barony's and SurfWatch's my-vacationclub.com pages that dues statements will be released the week of Dec 14th.



Sue,
For the life of me I can't find that info when I go to the Barony page.  Am I missing something?  The ony thing that pops up is about the refurbishing work beginning the end of November.

December 14 is a lot later than last year.   Since we own 2 weeks at Barony plus 1 at ShadowRidge I like to spread our 3 MF payments out over 3 pay periods on our Marriott Visa.  Last year I made my first Barony payment on November 19.  Hope they push the due date back since they will be later in getting out the statements.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Nov 8, 2009)

*Moc/mmo/mm1*



pharmgirl said:


> Are the taxes broken out? Heard there was a huge increase in Maui taxes for timeshares this year


 
Sorry, no breakdown yet, but it is included in the totals.  Marriott and the MOC HOA is in the process of contesting past and current property tax increases.  In the meantime, we are paying for the increases.


----------



## Superchief (Nov 8, 2009)

Oceana Palms Gold
$ 1000.89  Op Fee
$  168.78  Reserve
$ -175.69  Developer subsidy
$  330.87  Absurdly high property tax

$1324.85 Total


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 8, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> Sue,
> For the life of me I can't find that info when I go to the Barony page.  Am I missing something?  The ony thing that pops up is about the refurbishing work beginning the end of November.
> 
> December 14 is a lot later than last year.   Since we own 2 weeks at Barony plus 1 at ShadowRidge I like to spread our 3 MF payments out over 3 pay periods on our Marriott Visa.  Last year I made my first Barony payment on November 19.  Hope they push the due date back since they will be later in getting out the statements.



Open up my-vacationclub.com and click on the "View Maintenance Fee Package(s)" link about halfway down the right column.  Under "Maintenance Fee Package Inserts" you should see Barony Beach listed.  Click on the PDF symbol at the end of the line for Barony and this message box should pop up:


> Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience, as your resort budget and accompanying documents will not be available for on-line viewing until the week of December 14, 2009. Thank you.



We pay our fees on January 1st but you're right, last year's invoice was dated 11/07/08.  This year's annual meeting  isn't being held until November 13th, though, so maybe that's the reason for the delayed billing.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 8, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Open up my-vacationclub.com and click on the "View Maintenance Fee Package(s)" link about halfway down the right column.  Under "Maintenance Fee Package Inserts" you should see Barony Beach listed.  Click on the PDF symbol at the end of the line for Barony and this message box should pop up:
> 
> 
> We pay our fees on January 1st but you're right, last year's invoice was dated 11/07/08.  This year's annual meeting  isn't being held until November 13th, though, so maybe that's the reason for the delayed billing.



Thanks, I found it!


----------



## Corky (Nov 8, 2009)

*MMC*

Nothing from Manor Club yet.


----------



## rsackett (Nov 8, 2009)

Corky said:


> Nothing from Manor Club yet.



Corky,  look at post #10 tn this thread, I gave the MMC breakdown.

Ray


----------



## nspils (Nov 9, 2009)

*Waiohai Annual - Ocean Vie*

Fiscal Year Description  Due Date  	Amount Due
2010 Reserve Fee 	2010-01-18 	143.46
2010 Property Tax Fee 	2010-01-18 	166.05
2010 Operating Fee 	2010-01-18 	1164.13
Total Charges 	  	                      $1473.64


----------



## AMJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Cypress Harbour   Sport season

2010 Property Tax Fee 	   	 101.96
2010 Reserve Fee 	           	 247.00
2010 Operating Fee 	           	 568.00
Total Charges 	  	                 $916.96


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Ocean Watch 2010 Maint Fee*

Resort / Year             Ocean Watch (Myrtle Beach) 2010
Unit Size                    2 Bedroom (Gold Season) oceanview
Operating Fee             $706.00
Reserve                     $168.00
Tax                           $55.00
Miscellaneous              0
Total                         $929.00  ($35.00 increase from last year)


----------



## pfrass (Nov 15, 2009)

St. Thomas Frenchman's Cove 2 br Platinum
2010 Reserve Fee $190.79
2010 Operating Fee $1008.94
Total Charges $1199.73


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 15, 2009)

potchak said:


> EOY Waiohai 2 bd Island View:
> 2010 Reserve Fee  	$71.73
> 2010 Property Tax Fee 	$83.03
> 2010 Operating Fee 	$582.07
> ...



I was pleasantly surprised to see my EOY bill. = $1,473.66 for an annual.
Waiohai is still being managed fairly efficently. 


_ADDED: My bill is actually $4 LESS than last year._

.


----------



## minoter (Nov 19, 2009)

*BeachPlace Towers 2010 MF*

The following were approved maintenance fees for 2010:

Platinum:
Operating--$680.05
Reserve--$230.00
Tax--$104.53
Total--$1,014.58

Gold:
Operating--$680.05
Reserve--$230.00
Tax--$67.53
Total--$977.58

These fees are not increased from 2009. The Board was able to keep the 2010 fees the same as 2009 because of current and prior year surplus balances in the operating fund and the tax fund. The surplus amounts were realized through cost savings initiatives in the operating fund and reduction of tax assessments for the tax fund. Without the application of the surplus return to owners, the fee would have been higher by about $50 or a 5% increase.


----------



## IuLiKa (Nov 19, 2009)

*MGC 2 bedroom Platinum*

Marriott Grand Chateau 2 bedroom platinum. I do think the fees went up but I can't remember by how much. It was over $900 also last year.  

  VG*1201*45 2010 Property Tax Fee  2010-01-18 $66.03   
  VG*1201*45 2010 Reserve Fee  2010-01-18 $203.90   
  VG*1201*45 2010 Operating Fee  2010-01-18 $715.91   

  Total amount     $985.84


----------



## normab (Nov 20, 2009)

A couple more:

	         Surfwatch Gold 2 BR	      
Reserve	             161.62	              
Property Tax	  69.90	              
Operating fee       758.21	             
Total	             989.73	             

	         St Kitts Gold 2 BR
Reserve	             	     225.00
Property Tax	       45.81
Operating fee          1197.12
Total	                1467.93

We were happy to see BeachPlace remain our most fiscally responsible  TS.  Wish the board could offer lessons to some of our others!! 

Norma


----------



## njdoofus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Grande Vista 3BR*

Grande Vista Gold 3 BR:

Operating fee: $760.69
Reserve: $247.37
Property tax: $141.32
Florida Club fee: $32

Total: $1,182.08


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2009)

SurfWatch Gold and Platinum 3BR

Operating Fee: 879.51
Replacement Reserve: 187.48
Property Tax: 81.08
Total: $1,148.07 (up $39.29 from 2009)

***************************

The notice on the my-vacationclub.com Barony Beach page has been changed to another later release date:


> Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience, as your resort budget and accompanying documents will not be available for on-line viewing until the week of December 28, 2009. Thank you.


Hmmmmm.  I'm concerned with the delays because of the extensive refurbishment, wonder if a Special Assessment is being considered?


----------



## curbysplace (Nov 20, 2009)

*Streamside-Birch Fixed Week 47*

Marriott Streamside Vail Birch 1 bedroom fixed Thanksgiving week 47; always snow by Nov 15   

BI*0205*47 2010 Replacement Reserve $151.86 
BI*0205*47 2010 Operating Fee $376.00
ARDA $10.00 

Streamside allows quarterly payments of 1/4 the fee with a $5.00 charge per quarter.  Do any other resorts allow this option?  It can be very convenient for owners and the $5 quarterly fee covers much of the interest foregone by the HOA. The optional ARDA is all paid in the 1st quarter--however I'm sure it is accepted anytime.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 20, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> The notice on the my-vacationclub.com Barony Beach page has been changed to another later release date:
> 
> "Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience, as your resort budget and accompanying documents will not be available for on-line viewing until the week of December 28, 2009. Thank you."
> 
> Hmmmmm.  I'm concerned with the delays because of the extensive refurbishment, wonder if a Special Assessment is being considered?



I'm concerned too.  Hope we're not going to get socked.  We own 2 weeks!


----------



## jlee2070 (Nov 20, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see my EOY bill. = $1,473.66 for an annual.
> Waiohai is still being managed fairly efficently.
> 
> 
> ...



Is it actually lower or was there an Accessment last year that isn't there this year?  I don't recall but somehow I think it might have been the case...

Regardless, definitely not as out of control as Maui/Westing appears to be...


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 20, 2009)

aka Julie said:


> I'm concerned too.  Hope we're not going to get socked.  We own 2 weeks!



We love our Barony week but the units look a little bit "tired" when we compare it to SurfWatch.  We expected a refurb to happen within a few years when we bought two years ago, and from the sounds of things it will be beautiful when it's done.

It appears from the latest newsletter that the finances are in pretty good shape - maybe we'll get lucky with a minimal SA if at all?  But, if a SA is necessary, I just wish they would let us know that they're thinking about it.  Holding off on the m/f and SA bills until after the holidays doesn't really make for good planning.  Especially if they do the same thing SurfWatch did - the due date wasn't delayed any despite them delaying the bills.  If Barony does the same we'll only have a couple weeks to respond.  Maybe they think it will cut down on the complaining if owners don't have a lot of time to think about it?


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 20, 2009)

*I wish I knew the answer to this*

Anyone heard about Grande Ocean yet?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 20, 2009)

*Grande Ocean - 2010 Maintenance Fees*



laurac260 said:


> Anyone heard about Grande Ocean yet?


2BR - Oceanview

2010 Property Tax Fee.... 108.39 
2010 Reserve Fee......... 231.30 
2010 Operating Fee....... 723.05 
Total Charges.......... $1062.74


----------



## brigechols (Nov 20, 2009)

*Grande Vista Platinum 3BR*

Operating fee:     $760.69
Reserve:             $247.37
Property Tax:      $172.33
Florida Club Fee:  $ 32.70

Total:                $1213.09


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 20, 2009)

FlyerBobcat said:


> 2BR - Oceanview
> 
> 2010 Property Tax Fee.... 108.39
> 2010 Reserve Fee......... 231.30
> ...



Thanks Tom!  How much of an increase is this from last year?  Where does one get this info, and when is it due?


----------



## Kokonut (Nov 20, 2009)

*Ko Olina Maintenance Fees Decreased*


_*Ko Olina 2-bedroom EOY*_
2010 Property Tax Fee ........ 77.47 
2010 Reserve Fee ............. 80.26 
2010 Operating Fee .......... 593.95 
Total Charges .............. $751.68 _($0.16 decrease from 2009)_

_*Ko Olina 3-bedroom EOY*_
2010 Property Tax Fee ........ 85.24 
2010 Reserve Fee ............. 88.31 
2010 Operating Fee .......... 653.55 
Total Charges  .............. $827.10 _($0.14 decrease from 2009)_


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 20, 2009)

*Grande Ocean - 2010 Maintenance Fees*



FlyerBobcat said:


> 2BR - Oceanview
> 
> 2010 Property Tax Fee.... 108.39
> 2010 Reserve Fee......... 231.30
> ...





laurac260 said:


> Thanks Tom!  How much of an increase is this from last year?  Where does one get this info, and when is it due?



Laura,

Last years total (2009) was $1,027.66.

The 2010 fee that I posted was from my MCVI account at https://www.my-vacationclub.com/


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Grand Chateau 3 bedroom Platinum 6.3% Increase*

MGC 3 bedroom Platinum season

2010 Operating fee $999.06
2010 Replacement reserve $335.04
2010 Property Taxes $108.50

Total $1,442.60

Increase over 2009 $84.98
6.3% Increase

I'm not certain why the replacement reserve fee is so high on this property. There's not a lot to the grounds, the pool is pathetically small and there aren't a great deal of lounge chairs. There is one bar that doesn't serve food and has limited hours. The valet service is included in the operating expenses. All I can figure is that visitors to Las Vegas must be really hard on the units.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2009 Operating fee $968.78
Replacement reserve $293.90
Property Taxes $74.94

2009 Total $1,337.62
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2008 Operating Fee $980.82
2008 Replacement reserve $214.88
2008 Property Taxes $70.04

2008 Total $1,265.74


----------



## MountainGal (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone received the 2010 MF's for Palm Desert - Desert Springs Villas II?


----------



## setpoint (Nov 25, 2009)

Desert Springs Villas II (Red) - due Jan 15
2010 Operating Fee              $ 626.32
2010 Replacement Reserve     $ 269.12
Total                                  $ 895.44
Prop Taxes (billed separately)  $190.00

KoOlina (Platinum) 2 BR (EOY- Ocean view) Due Jan 18
2010 Operating Fee              $ 593.95
2010 Replacement Reserve     $  80.26
2010 Property Tax Fee          $  77.47
Total                                  $ 751.68

Vail Douglas (Red)  Due Jan 31
2010 Operating Fee              $ 783.73
2010 Reserve Fee                 $ 433.66
2010 Property Tax Fee          $   40.88
Total                                  $ 1,258.27


----------



## Gussie (Nov 25, 2009)

*Sunset Pointe*

Sunset Pointe, Summer

2010 Property Tax Fee 61.66
2010 Reserve Fee 223.94
2020 Operating Fee 613.50
Total Charges 899.10


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2009)

Harbour Lake		
2010 Property Tax Fee:	   $86.38
2010 Reserve Fee:	   $183.00
2010 Operating Fee:	   $638.64
Total:			   $908.02

------------------------------------------------

Grande Vista (in Florida Club)		
2010 Property Tax Fee:	$110.36
2010 Reserve Fee:	$187.48
2010 Operating Fee:	$576.54
2010 Club Fee:		$32.70
Total:			$907.08


----------



## AMJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Barony Beach Club

2010 Property Tax Fee 	 2010-01-11 	  97.42
2010 Reserve Fee 	         2010-01-11 	240.00
2010 Operating Fee 	 2010-01-11 	677.89
Total Charges 	  	$1015.31

That's an increase of about $105 dollars!


----------



## aka Julie (Dec 3, 2009)

AMJ said:


> Barony Beach Club
> 
> 2010 Property Tax Fee 	 2010-01-11 	  97.42
> 2010 Reserve Fee 	         2010-01-11 	240.00
> ...



Ouch times 2!  Waiting to hear the explanation for the increase and due date since they are late in getting the invoices out.


----------



## jamstew (Dec 3, 2009)

Oops - didn't realize it was Marriott only.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmmm.  Where are you seeing the Barony dues statement?  I'm still getting the Dec 28th release notice on the website.   

Maybe the big increase will take care of the current major refurb costs without an SA being necessary?  It's not so bad if that's the case ...


----------



## Palguy (Dec 3, 2009)

Maui Ocean Club  MMO

Molokai, Lanai & Maui Towers (Garden View) 1Bdrm
2010 Operating Fee         $1143.00
2010 Property Tax Fee      $262.52
2010 Replacement Reserve $133.29

2010 Total MF                $1538.81


Last Years Fees             $1515.89
Increase of           $22.92


----------



## AMJ (Dec 3, 2009)

SueDonJ,
Click on the maintenance fee link and not the maintenance fee package on the MVC website. The maintenance fee package link hasn't been updated.

Joyce


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Joyce, found it!

I do think the increase is to combat an SA for the refurbishment - the Replacement Reserve Fee by itself is an increase of $90 over last year.  At least I hope so, wouldn't want an SA on top of this!


----------



## mwwich (Dec 3, 2009)

Canyon Villas Gold 2 Bedroom

2010 Operating Fee $667.50
2010 Replacement Reserve $220.80
2010 Property Tax $38.88
Total = $927.18

I believe last year was in the range of $875.


----------



## davewasbaloo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Marriott Ile de France near Paris*

I know many of you don't seem that interested in our resort, but here you go:

Marriott Ile De France 2010
2 bedroom (Gold)
Operating Fee €924.22/$1323.40/£824.05
Tax €50.83/$72.77/£45.35

Total €975.05/$1396.17/£869.40

This is an increase of €20.17/$28.88/£18 on last year


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Legends Edge at Bay Point - 2BR platinum
2009 = $806
2010 = $872

increase of $66 = 8.2%
$44 was an increase in the reserve fee (up 34%)


----------



## jtridle (Dec 27, 2009)

*One Napili Way Maint. fees*

One Napili Way, Maui, Hawaii (3 bedrooms), every year:
2010 - $1,013
2009 - $975 plus $200 SA


----------

